# Moving to spain



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

HI. MY WIFE AND I WILL BE MOVING TO SPAIN IN THE NEW YEAR,WE ALREADY HAVE OUR NIE NUMBERS AND WILL GET RESIDENTIA ON ARRIVAL.
WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> HI. MY WIFE AND I WILL BE MOVING TO SPAIN IN THE NEW YEAR,WE ALREADY HAVE OUR NIE NUMBERS AND WILL GET RESIDENTIA ON ARRIVAL.
> WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?


Hiya
Please turn your caps lock off, thanks

Welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid you haven't contributed to the Spanish system, so theres no chance of you claiming unemployment benefit here.

Are you aware of the unemployment situation here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> HI. MY WIFE AND I WILL BE MOVING TO SPAIN IN THE NEW YEAR,WE ALREADY HAVE OUR NIE NUMBERS AND WILL GET RESIDENTIA ON ARRIVAL.
> WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?



Its not like the UK here with regards to benefits. Unless you have paid into the system, you cant have any!!! There is no emergency housing, although you will get emergency health care if you have your E111 (its called summat else now!!??). So until you can get a job, you will be very much on your own. Jobs are hard to come by too, so make sure you have enough money to tide you over for... well as long as it takes. 

However if you leave it a while, the weather here will warm up, there maybe a bit more optimism around and you maybe able to save up enough to at least have an extended holiday if all else fails!!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You want a nice website you do!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?


NO - None at all. Despite Spain being labelled as "laid back" it's in fact a TERRIBLE place to be unemployed.

You need to have contributed into the Spanish SocSecurity and benefits are DIRECTLY linked to the amount of time you have contributed during the last 6 calendar years. If you've paid every day for 6 years you're entitled to about 2 years dole, tops. Things can change a bit once you're nearing retirement age.

You may be able to claim some form of LOCAL assistance/benefit if the Town Hall/region has resources - but since the slump in revenue gathering - most are very strapped and are cutting back HEAVILY.

If you do not have the resources to live 6months-1year make VERY sure you have a way back open to you.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?



What jobs?


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx 4 the replys.we have a place already on the costa blanca and will be taking over enough money for a year or so, so if all fails we will just return.but i always look on the bright side.........


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> HI. MY WIFE AND I WILL BE MOVING TO SPAIN IN THE NEW YEAR,WE ALREADY HAVE OUR NIE NUMBERS AND WILL GET RESIDENTIA ON ARRIVAL.
> WHILST WE LOOK FOR JOBS ARE WE ENTITLED TO ANY SOCIAL BENEFITS LIKE WE WOULD BE IN THE UK?


I think a lot depends on whether you are moving to Spain or going on a long holiday.

Please check things out officially and not just on forums as they are not the best for the official line. You could do worse than start at the unemployment office in the UK. You see, I know that if you are signed on in the UK, for I think 4 weeks or more, you can move to Spain and sign straight on - and if you have your papers (E301 etc) you will get the full 2 years - and in Spain you don't get the nanny state 80 quid a week - you get about 90% of your salary for a year, then a bit less for the second etc., but basically it's like the £80 a week for years in the UK, given to you all in a two year window - then it's up to you to get something within that period.

However, if you are just leaving the UK for Spain on a "see how it goes" break. With your UK house rates, maintenance etc., plus a rent in Spain to keep paying and no E301 because you're not really leaving England, just going on a long vacation - then no, you can't turn up at the Spanish unemployment office (INEM) and get a monthly cheque - though they'll be happy to sign you up as an Employment Demander (doesn't translate well) and then not send you much in the way of work - but you'll get the odd Windows Internet Explorer course offered ;-)

By the way, bring the E206 (not just the E111 - that's for Hols only) - it will give you up to two years or more UK paid health cover in Spain, so long as you've got a good contribution history in the UK.

Also - all EEC citizens are entitled and get Emmergency health cover in all EEC countries. We haven't quite gotten to the USA state of health cover... yet.
Having said that, emmergency cover is (thankfully) a rare need, whereas a GP, a pedeatrition, a specialist in one area or another is a more real need and for that, you need health care cover - but, you should get two years to find that job before the E206 runs out. Even then, if there's just the two of you, you will be pleasently surprised at how little private medical cover costs in Spain. Just make sure you stay away from the Expat Specialist companies - they charge an arm and a leg and they have nothing on the Axa, Mapfre etc., large companies in Spain that deal with the Spanish.... most of which have it on top of the NHS in any case.

Best of luck whatever you decide to do. But if you are moving, check it all out BEFORE leaving as one thing you will find in Spain, getting good info once you're here, is like pulling teeth - one at a time!


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

many thanx xose for your input,its only 12 weeks to the day till we move. if you have any more input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Xose said:


> You see, I know that if you are signed on in the UK, for I think 4 weeks or more, you can move to Spain and sign straight on - and if you have your papers (E301 etc) you will get the full 2 years - and in Spain you don't get the nanny state 80 quid a week - you get about 90% of your salary for a year, then a bit less for the second etc.,


This is disconcerting - as basically it would give unemployed immigrants more rights than a long term local. But yes - speak to UK DHSS. 

I COULD understand this if it was for returning Spaniards I have to admit. The 90% btw DOES have a limit. it's about 1000Euros/mth. I'd hoped to speak to our SS guy here at the town hall today - but he's a MASSIVE queue of pensioners today.


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> This is disconcerting - as basically it would give unemployed immigrants more rights than a long term local. But yes - speak to UK DHSS.
> 
> I COULD understand this if it was for returning Spaniards I have to admit. The 90% btw DOES have a limit. it's about 1000Euros/mth. I'd hoped to speak to our SS guy here at the town hall today - but he's a MASSIVE queue of pensioners today.


we arent actually unemployed.just stuck in jobs we hate so much, so are jacking them in.dont own a house in uk we own one in torrevieja.we haved saved enough money to keep us going for a year or so , so, we will see how it goes.
one more question when i come over what would be the best network of mobile to go for,my phone is unlocked and i would just need a sim card.we would mainly recieve calls from uk and just send the odd txts.......thanx again!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> we arent actually unemployed.just stuck in jobs we hate so much, so are jacking them in.dont own a house in uk we own one in torrevieja.we haved saved enough money to keep us going for a year or so , so, we will see how it goes.
> one more question when i come over what would be the best network of mobile to go for,my phone is unlocked and i would just need a sim card.we would mainly recieve calls from uk and just send the odd txts.......thanx again!


Stevie

Speak to UK DHSS - I've just been reading the INEM site (in Spanish as the English part is incomplete) - And returning Spaniards are eligible for asistance - as are ex-convicts. The E301 is mentioned BUT ONLY in regards of "returning home".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> You see, I know that if you are signed on in the UK, for I think 4 weeks or more, you can move to Spain and sign straight on - and if you have your papers (E301 etc) you will get the full 2 years - and in Spain you don't get the nanny state 80 quid a week - you get about 90% of your salary for a year, then a bit less for the second etc., but basically it's like the £80 a week for years in the UK, given to you all in a two year window - then it's up to you to get something within that period.


If this is true, does this mean that I can pop back to the UK for 4 weeks, sign on and then come back to Spain and claim??? I know a lot of people who fly back to the UK, sign on once a fortnight and then come back - they wouldnt have to do that anymore would they

Jo


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

i am actually a englishman living in rep. of ireland and here you only have to sign on every 12 weeks so that is sounding quite good. i could fly back every 12 weeks and keep on signing on........not very law abiding and legal i bet but times are hard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> i am actually a englishman living in rep. of ireland and here you only have to sign on every 12 weeks so that is sounding quite good. i could fly back every 12 weeks and keep on signing on........not very law abiding and legal i bet but times are hard!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you were to get caught tho you'd be in a terrible mess. Plus the exchange rate means that you really wouldnt have anywhere near enough money to live on

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡No digo nada!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> i am actually a englishman living in rep. of ireland and here you only have to sign on every 12 weeks so that is sounding quite good. i could fly back every 12 weeks and keep on signing on........not very law abiding and legal i bet but times are hard!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know of someone who was caught doing a similar thing and they paid the price. Don't try it it could turn your new life into a nightmare!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Can I get over there and claim disability?
I'm completely able bodied.....but I reckon talking with the handicap of this bloody Welsh accent for more than 50 years has got to be worth a bit of dosh!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you were to get caught tho you'd be in a terrible mess. Plus the exchange rate means that you really wouldnt have anywhere near enough money to live on
> 
> Jo


You need to show you've been employed 360days before becoming unemployed again.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Can I get over there and claim disability?
> I'm completely able bodied.....but I reckon talking with the handicap of this bloody Welsh accent for more than 50 years has got to be worth a bit of dosh!


And you complain about Harley riders! Welsh and in IT - Christ mate, I'm sorry


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> And you complain about Harley riders! Welsh and in IT - Christ mate, I'm sorry


....could be worse. He could be an Arsenal fan.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ....could be worse. He could be an Arsenal fan.


No, I'm fine with Guns and Ammo


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

there is only 1 team that is worth mentioning that play in red and they are located on merseyside


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think you will find that the ONLY team play within the boundaries of Trafford Borough Council. These are the REAL REDS.


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

after watching the game last night against the mighty derby county,wondering did you want to retract your last reply. i was also going to suggest maybe meeting up in town to watch the liverpool versus man utd game over a vino tinto but my wife and i wont be moving to torrevieja until april 3rd, and the game is the middle of march.never mind.

steve


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> after watching the game last night against the mighty derby county,wondering did you want to retract your last reply. i was also going to suggest maybe meeting up in town to watch the liverpool versus man utd game over a vino tinto but my wife and i wont be moving to torrevieja until april 3rd, and the game is the middle of march.never mind.
> 
> steve


And what odds do you give on them surviving the second leg intact


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> after watching the game last night against the mighty derby county,wondering did you want to retract your last reply. i was also going to suggest maybe meeting up in town to watch the liverpool versus man utd game over a vino tinto but my wife and i wont be moving to torrevieja until april 3rd, and the game is the middle of march.never mind.
> steve



I think if you check it was Derby County's first team versus Manchester Utd Reserves but the home team did well, carved out a few chances and scored a good goal. It was also nice to see a side where I could spell some of the players names never mind pronounce them! 

It will be good to meet for a coffee and by then we will have the Premership tied up so you can let me have your congratulations then. BTW Did you know the Liverpool Legends came over last month - great game Jimmy Case, John Wark, Bob Boulder etc Liverpool have an official fan club in Torrevieja too - one of three in Spain, 

Hope to see you at FC Torrevieja too ....if you get excited about Liverpool you'll think we are world beaters! (Probably why so many of our fans are Arsenal and Man City fans)


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I think if you check it was Derby County's first team versus Manchester Utd Reserves but the home team did well, carved out a few chances and scored a good goal. It was also nice to see a side where I could spell some of the players names never mind pronounce them!
> 
> It will be good to meet for a coffee and by then we will have the Premership tied up so you can let me have your congratulations then. BTW Did you know the Liverpool Legends came over last month - great game Jimmy Case, John Wark, Bob Boulder etc Liverpool have an official fan club in Torrevieja too - one of three in Spain,
> 
> Hope to see you at FC Torrevieja too ....if you get excited about Liverpool you'll think we are world beaters! (Probably why so many of our fans are Arsenal and Man City fans)


always been interested in going to see the torry army,visiting torrevieja now for 5 years and never been to a game....what was the outcome of the match? i did know that the game was on but couldnt get over to see it

steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> always been interested in going to see the torry army,visiting torrevieja now for 5 years and never been to a game....what was the outcome of the match? i did know that the game was on but couldnt get over to see it
> 
> steve


2-2 - see MADrid REDS for a report - even a video

Great fun - Casey's head can still do it but his legs can't. Boulder promised to come again and this time he'll bring his teeth. Jason Mac was the same niggly little xxxxx that he always was and John Wark is now a snooker head rather than an Afro gone wrong!


----------

